# Cits ... >  ECL izmantošana

## korium

Tā nu ir sanācis, ka ir nepieciešams izmantot Emiter Coupled Logic (ECL). Neesmu baigais meistars un ar šo saimi nekad neesmu ņēmies, bet gribās iedarbināt it kā vienkāršu shēmu.
Tātad ir optika pa kuru nāk signāls: taisnstūris, 40MHz. Optiskajam uztvērējam galā ir pastiprinātjs MAX3645. Cik saprotu, pastiprinātājam izeja ir diferenciālais ECL. Tik tālu ir labi, jo tas ir gatavs bloks.
Ir vēl viens tāds pats bloks ar gandrīz, gandrīz tādu pašu signālu. Abu bloku signālus vajag iebarot izslēdzošajam VAI elementam MC10EP08. Izejā vajadzētu varēt pieslēgt osciloskopu, lai apskatītu rezultātu.
Parakājoties pa internetu atradu šādu manuāli par ECL.
Mēģināju izveidot shēmu divu diferenciālu elementu saslēgšanai. Tas variants ar rezistoru (56R) no katras līnijas uz Vcc-2V (Vtt). Vtt ieguvu izmantojot stabilitronu (mikrenes baroju ar 5V). Lai apskatītu izejas signālu, izejas līnijas arī pieslēdzu ar tādiem pašiem rezistoriem pie Vtt.
Rezultāts:
Uz izslēdzošā VAI vienas vai otras līnijas pret Vtt var redzēt taisnstūra signālu ar aptuveni 400mV amplitūdu. Uz izeju slogojošajiem rezistoriem sprieguma forma ir taisne - signāla nav. Pagaidām eksperimentēju tikai ar vienu optisko uztvērēju. Izslēdzošā VAI otra ieeja ir ar rezistoriem pievilkta uz Vtt.
Ceru, ka kāds ir strādājis ar ECL un varēs dot man kādu padomu.

----------

